# RR: 43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, op. 35



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










2.	Oistrakh, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1959)










3.	Kogan, Silvestri (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1959)










4.	Repin, Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(2002)










5.	Chung, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1981)










6.	Heifetz, Barbirolli (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1937)










7.	Fischer, Kreizberg (cond.), Russian National Orchestra	(2006)










8.	Chung, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1970)










9.	Perlman, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1978)










10. Milstein, Abbado (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Heifetz, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
2.	Oistrakh, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1959)
3.	Kogan, Silvestri (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1959)
4.	Repin, Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(2002)
5.	Chung, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1981)
6.	Heifetz, Barbirolli (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1937)
7.	Fischer, Kreizberg (cond.), Russian National Orchestra	(2006)
8.	Chung, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1970)
9.	Perlman, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1978)
10.	Milstein, Abbado (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

